
Linus Torvalds Wishes Intel's AVX-512 a Painful Death - Alupis
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/linus-torvalds-wishes-intel-avx-512-a-painful-death
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23809335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23809335)

